# full body harness



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

What are you using it for?

Arrest, prevention, positioning?

http://www.osha.gov/Region7/fallprotection/fall_protection_info.html

Prevention? Restraint? Arrest?

http://simplifiedsafety.com/fall-protection/difference/

As far as Brand Miller is as good a place as any to start.

https://www.millerfallprotection.com/

You can also buy a kit from lowes or depot in a bucket for $100 or so but I wouldn't recommend it for regular use.

Depot

Lowes

Northern tool has a brand called Falltech that tho heavy is pretty good for the price.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/NTESearch?storeId=6970&Ntt=fall+protection+kit

How often you plan to use it probably matters. 

Once on house I would be comfortable using the one from lowes or depot, and have. I usually keep a brand new one in the bucket for inspectors in fact.

Occasionally form a lift, high reach, or bucket I would say the one from northern would be a minimum.

Every day or even every week for that matter comfort and weight really becomes an issue and I would begin at miller and work my way up.

In fact everyday use IMO SALA exofit is real comfortable and you can pull the pads out to wash them when they get funky, but there a ton of good ones out there. 

Truth be told I haven't put one on in a year so theres probably even better stuff out now.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

This guy re-engineered the safety harness.

Watch the video.





 
http://www.willhammerindustries.com/contact.php


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Harness


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A fall arrest harnesses are simple and lightweight but you would not want to hang in one for long. We use them for bucket trucks and lifts.








A climbers harness enables you to hang for hours performing tasks while fairly comfortable, has a built in boatswains chair. Our tower climbers use ones like this, they don't even come down for lunch if they are on a tall tower.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

drsparky said:


> Our tower climbers use ones like this, they don't even come down for lunch if they are on a tall tower.


A little OT but what do they do about number 1 or even worse a number 2?


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

BBQ said:


> A little OT but what do they do about number 1 or even worse a number 2?


Same thing I do when I'm in a manhole out in the country feeding kilometers of fibre optic cables... though with a bit more panache I'd say. :laughing:


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

BBQ said:


> A little OT but what do they do about number 1 or even worse a number 2?


I would try to hit my helper in the head.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

dawgs said:


> I would try to hit my helper in the head.


Thats why full brims are better than petzls. :laughing:


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Julius793 said:


> i'm looking to buy a full body harness and would like some recommendations of what company or type.


Well we have them on all day everyday the best one is Miller 100% with a yoyo 100% there tuff easy to put on . After 5 years in use there trash most manufactures tell you to replace it after 5yrs . We use a beam stick to any overhead structural beam . Lots of fun safety glasses gloves hard hat safety harness plus your tools then they wonder what the hell takes us so long to get anything done. And yesterday we had a OSHA visit we passed .


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

piperunner said:


> Well we have them on all day everyday the best one is Miller 100% with a yoyo 100% there tuff easy to put on . After 5 years in use there trash most manufactures tell you to replace it after 5yrs . We use a beam stick to any overhead structural beam . Lots of fun safety glasses gloves hard hat safety harness plus your tools then they wonder what the hell takes us so long to get anything done. And yesterday we had a OSHA visit we passed .


lol, not to be a critic but by the time the lanyard extends your feet will be on the floor!


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Goldagain said:


> lol, not to be a critic but by the time the lanyard extends your feet will be on the floor!


Well i guess you never used a yoyo he will never hit the floor its a retractible
safety device it goes up and down automatically . We dont use lanyards on 
jobs anymore there unsafe .


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Sala


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well we have them on all day everyday the best one is Miller 100% with a yoyo .





Goldagain said:


> lol, not to be a critic but by the time the lanyard extends your feet will be on the floor!


yoyo [retractable fall protection] will snap lock in less than 2'


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

Celtic said:


> yoyo [retractable fall protection] will snap lock in less than 2'


Doesn't that increase the g-force in the stop?

Seen them but no I haven't used them.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Goldagain said:


> Doesn't that increase the g-force in the stop?
> 
> Seen them but no I haven't used them.


I doubt you would pull any significant G's in a few inches.....you tell me....


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

BBQ said:


> A little OT but what do they do about number 1 or even worse a number 2?


They must like me, they warn me on the radio, check the wind and pee off a 300' towers. Never had a "brown alert" to deal with.


----------



## BEAMEUP (Sep 19, 2008)

LARMGUY said:


> This guy re-engineered the safety harness.
> 
> Watch the video.
> 
> ...


How about a graphic warning on that video? Holy


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

If you're an employee why would you want buy your own fall gear?


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Jlarson said:


> If you're an employee why would you want buy your own fall gear?


I think a company is required to give a employee the PPE and the training by OSHA . You cant just give them the harness you must do both .These are expensive items i can tell you this iam not buying one thats there problem. Anything that happens unsafe meaning a worker gets badly hurt or dies its the companys problem . What you do is ask for them to get it if they dont then dont do the work . Even if you buy your own safety items the company you work for takes the on liability . If your in business today and have not experience a fatality yet lucky you but the day it happens your going to wish you had that PPE trust me on this .


----------



## Michigan Master (Feb 25, 2013)

Ugh!  ...and I thought death from orthostatic intolerance was the worst thing that could happen.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Celtic said:


> I doubt you would pull any significant G's in a few inches...


 Also the reason a fall-restraint tie-off point does not have to have the same 5000lb rating as a fall-arrest tie-off.


----------

